# Aggressive Havanese



## Carol2012

Both my husband and I are trying to rescue a male Havanese who is approximately 18 months old. The foster home he is currently staying with states he would not do well with other dogs. I currently have a 16 month old male havanese and think this would be a perfect playmate/companion. They have only had him for a short period of time, and state he will not play well with other dogs. Yet he is friendly with people. He loves to play and as a true havenese only wants to be next to his owner. He is already house trained and playing would not be a problem as I am home all day. He does have a slight separation anxiety, but I think this is because he has been abandoned. 

My question is this, do you think if he is around his breed he might not be as aggressive and make a good companion for our current havanese?


----------



## Pipersmom

I would be careful. Sometimes a dog will act differently when they are scared but you don't want to take that chance. Is there a way for you to visit with your hav before you decide? Does your havanese like other dogs?

I recently adopted my second havanese, who LOVES other dogs and it was a difficult adjustment. It was hard on my first and she has finally accepted him but I can't imagine how difficult it would have been if he had come in aggressively.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I am not experienced with rescues, but when I read this, my reaction goes along with Julie's in that I would be very cautious too. Do you have a lot of experience with rescues and the issues and adjustments they face? If the foster family says he would not do well with other dogs, I would listen, if this was me. I would definitely not bring him into my home until you observe his and your present dog's interaction. IMO, your first obligation is to your current dog, much as you want to help this other little guy out. My situation here has been somewhat like Julie's. Finn came in as a puppy, but a very active puppy, just playful and not aggressive, but it has been a huge adjustment for Augie.


----------



## krandall

Foster families usually are very good at assessing the needs of the dogs they foster. In fairness to both this dog and your own, find a different dog to bring into your home. There are SO many dogs in need of adoption... find one that WANT the company of another dog!


----------



## davetgabby

Carol2012 said:


> Both my husband and I are trying to rescue a male Havanese who is approximately 18 months old. The foster home he is currently staying with states he would not do well with other dogs. I currently have a 16 month old male havanese and think this would be a perfect playmate/companion. They have only had him for a short period of time, and state he will not play well with other dogs. Yet he is friendly with people. He loves to play and as a true havenese only wants to be next to his owner. He is already house trained and playing would not be a problem as I am home all day. He does have a slight separation anxiety, but I think this is because he has been abandoned.
> 
> My question is this, do you think if he is around his breed he might not be as aggressive and make a good companion for our current havanese?


why do they say he wouldn't do well with other dogs. ?


----------



## atsilvers27

The nature of rescues is that in many cases people don't know how the dog was raised and how much neglect and trauma there has been. Perhaps he was neglected and was not provided adequate food, so he may have issues relating to his food bowl. Perhaps he was terrorized by other dogs and so never developed positive relationships with them. Perhaps he was sold from his mother at five weeks old and so has lifelong issues from that. He could have never been socialized. I have seen many rescues (and one that was a Havanese) and some do quite well and you would never know, others, it is obvious from their body language (stiff movements, tail between legs, head low or lunging at me, avoiding eye contact etc) that they have a traumatic past. These types of dogs need special owners and homes and may relax and be more at ease over time, but because of the trauma many have lingering issues for life or may never get better. These types of dogs are NOT, I repeat, not for the average pet owner who has no experience in rehabilitating traumatized dogs. The Havanese dog that came to my old salon was a bad biter, terrorized the other Havanese to the point where that dog hid in the house all day, and the foster rehomed the rescue 3x and 3x the dog was returned.


----------



## whimsy

krandall said:


> Foster families usually are very good at assessing the needs of the dogs they foster. In fairness to both this dog and your own, find a different dog to bring into your home. There are SO many dogs in need of adoption... find one that WANT the company of another dog!


I agree


----------



## Caroline

I agree with the sentiments of the other posts...and would absolutely listen to the foster parent's recommendation, nobody knows that dog better. There must be a reason why they say this dog should be an only dog. I have fostered about 30 dogs now, and there was only one that I knew could not go to a home with any other dogs. This was very obvious from the first day I had this dog and required a lot of management in my multiple dog household. Believe me, this is not something you want to take on...not fair to anyone, and a heck of a lot of work. Let this dog go to a home where he can be the lone prince and feel safe. As was mentioned, there are unfortunately lots of homeless dogs out there, and the right one will eventually come your way!


----------



## Monath

Just lost my Bichon of 16 years and her companion Rivka is a Shihtzue rescue.I really want a Havanese as they are so loving and non aggressive.I had planned on a rescue dog yet people keep warning me.My 12 year old is female and I wanted another female and I keep getting told male.Would you recommend a puppy or a 1-3 year old male or female.


----------



## lfung5

I would suggest an older passive male. Females are usually alpha over the males. If you get an alpha female it might not be a great situation.


----------



## Pucks104

lfung5 said:


> I would suggest an older passive male. Females are usually alpha over the males. If you get an alpha female it might not be a great situation.


I agree that this suggested matchup would probably be best. One of my dogs turns 15 years old this month and though she has always gotten along well with dogs, Leo's puppy energy is too much for her which means tat Leo spends more time in his Expen than would otherwise be the case. He is learning not to harass her but simply can't control his puppy enthusiasm sufficiently yet to have unfettered access to her. Leo has two other doggy sibs to play with. I can't imagine how frustrating things would be for all concerned if my oldest one was the focus of all Leo's attention. Your 12 year probably would appreciate a calmer older male that would be companionable but not always in her face.


----------



## Caroline

Absolutely agree...a calmer older male would be a good choice. You mentioned 1-3 years old, that age may work, depending on the dog, but be careful that the energy level is not too much for your older guy. 

A dog that is very young and energetic may drive your 12 year old nuts because he is in his face all the time wanting to play! It's good to somewhat match the energy level to your current dog.

That said, often a younger dog will give a senior a "new lease on life"...but a one year old may be too much. They are still very puppyish at that age. Depends on your goals- if you want the dog to be a companion for your present dog, then matching energy is important. I would lean more toward a dog that is 3-4 or older. 

But....soooo much depends on the personality of the individual dog and the interaction between your dog and the new one, and how much time you have to spend with the new guy to meet his energy needs. If you plan on taking him to day care every day where he can interact with other young pups, and provide other outlets for his energy, then it may not not be an issue. But be realistic about how this will play out day after day, and what resources you want to invest in making it work. It's a lot easier to match similar energy levels up front than to have to manage it later. And your 12 year old will appreciate it....those young pups can be pretty crazy! I do love those old dogs 

Have the rescue do a home visit and watch closely how they do together. Hopefully the rescue can help guide you in your choice as well. Don't be afraid to take your time to make sure the new dog is a good match for your current dog. 

Good luck...rescue dogs are great!


----------



## Caroline

Monath- I don't know where you are located, but StarrLhasa just posted an adoptable 5 1/2 year old male in another thread. He's in Texas....just a thought


----------



## StarrLhasa

Let me suggest looking at Havanese Rescue's Adoptable dogs on the website - www.HavaneseRescue.com

There are many that may be suitable as a companion for Rivka, but please be aware the HRI is looking for the right home for the dog. If one or more dogs grab your heart, please submit an application and be sure to name the dog (s) so your application can be routed to the right State Contact(s).


----------

